# Cant fuel the car



## RussMB (Sep 10, 2020)

Hi all, never had any issues previously but car wont take any fuel. Its as though there is a blockage between filler and tank. I believe there is a valve fitted that can become clogged or faulty. I tried filling up using a fuel can and hose pipe but the filler pipe just fills and no fuel goes into the tank. Any ideas, i already have it booked into a local garage but problem is it will need a recovery truck as reporting only 5 miles of fuel.

regards Russ


----------



## jwa1 (Nov 2, 2019)

There is usually a good 20-30 miles after the car says 0 miles, so you may be able to drive to a garage?

Place the fuel dispenser into the tank, do you hear gurgling? Leave it there for a good 10-30 seconds and try very small amounts of fuel to see if any gets in. Repeat if necessary. May have an air lock.


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

How much fuel is it taking?

Excuse this sounding like an anatomy class - but your girl has two flaps - first once quite obviously at the top of the neck, but then a secondary one slightly inside that needs to be released - maybe 5cm in. If the nozzle is too thin then it won't open the second flap - I have found this with petrol cans before, need to give it a bit of a wiggle and then you'll feel it go in about another 1" you are safe to release.

If you dare to get a finger inside, you'll be able to feel around and familiarise yourself with the environment and how there's a little sweet spot that needs a bit of pressure before your nozzle is fully accommodated.

There is also a small plastic funnel in the emergency kit that is designed to open her up fully and pour right into that, might be worth a try.

Good luck!


----------



## RussMB (Sep 10, 2020)

Hi thanks for reply. I see both flaps and they both open fine. I even fed a hose pipe in a good couple of feet and fed fuel through that. it simply builds up and overflows back out so whatever is between the filler pipe seems to be blocked.
Its a diesel if that makes any difference. If the fuel range is still 20 miles beyond zero that would save me having the hassle and expense of a recovery truck.

I was wondering if i force the hose pipe in as far as it will go and it hits the unit between filler and fuel tank would i do more damage of is there any chance it may shift something and correct the problem?


----------



## Ruudfood (Apr 9, 2018)

ross_t_boss said:


> How much fuel is it taking?
> 
> Excuse this sounding like an anatomy class - but your girl has two flaps - first once quite obviously at the top of the neck, but then a secondary one slightly inside that needs to be released - maybe 5cm in. If the nozzle is too thin then it won't open the second flap - I have found this with petrol cans before, need to give it a bit of a wiggle and then you'll feel it go in about another 1" you are safe to release.
> 
> ...


Your girl has 2 flaps...give it a bit of wiggle...open her up fully...! :lol:


----------



## RussMB (Sep 10, 2020)

Ruudfood said:


> ross_t_boss said:
> 
> 
> > How much fuel is it taking?
> ...


both flaps are fine, it wont take any fuel as like i say i think the valve system is blocked/closed (not the two flaps at the filler inlet).


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Gauge fault and tank is full?


----------



## RussMB (Sep 10, 2020)

90TJM said:


> Gauge fault and tank is full?


No cant be that as ive seen the gauge run down which is inline with the mileage ive done.


----------



## AudeeTeeTee (Sep 7, 2020)

ross_t_boss said:


> How much fuel is it taking?
> 
> Excuse this sounding like an anatomy class - but your girl has two flaps - first once quite obviously at the top of the neck, but then a secondary one slightly inside that needs to be released - maybe 5cm in. If the nozzle is too thin then it won't open the second flap - I have found this with petrol cans before, need to give it a bit of a wiggle and then you'll feel it go in about another 1" you are safe to release.
> 
> ...


Should have started the post with "*Fuelling a car is like making love to a beautiful woman......*"

Good post


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

First I love all this boyish innuendo haha.

Second, can you add a sip of fuel at a time, like squeeze the handle for 1-2 seconds, let that flow down, repeat? If so, that would sound to me like an evaporative system issue to me. I'm not the expert on those, but as you fill the tank (of any modern car) there's a hose on top of the tank that lets all the displaced fuel vapor out of the top of the tank into a charcoal canister, where it's stored and burned off when you start the engine again (vs venting all that gas vapor into the air). There's a few solenoids involved with this, so if the solenoid that lets the vapor into the canister is stuck closed, the displaced vapor would have nowhere to go and be trying to get out the filler neck which is obviously quite difficult. If you could add a little fuel, pull the nozzle out and let the vapor pressure out, then repeat and fill the tank, I'd recommend looking at evap. Should have a code stored for something like that, but you never know...


----------



## Hugo rugged (Mar 31, 2020)

Just a quick one on consumption mines petrol and I did about 10 miles beyond 0 and I filled her up with 53.5L out of a 55 L tank

Good luck 
Russell


----------



## spidey3 (Aug 13, 2019)

Are you seeing the same problem at different pumps, and different petrol stations?

I have this same problem at one pump at my local station. I am convinced that it's a problem with the pump, not with the car...


----------

